# Best artificial crappie lure?



## Daviswoods28 (Jun 22, 2015)

What are some of yall's favorite crappie lures?


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

My personal favorite are the jigs that I hand tie, lol... other than that I like the mr. crappie soft plastics, especially jokers, then there is a whole slew of selections including thermocline lures, anything from crazy angler tackle, pepops hand tied jigs and on and on


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Dynamite


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Slabalicious


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

purple/chart MK3A2


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

A 1/16th oz roadrunner slow rolled is hard to beat. I change colors according to water clarity.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Mimic Minnow and NoName. NoName is long discontinued, but I bought out a couple hundred remaining inventory 15 or more years ago. Northland Tackle Mimic Minnow was a great lure for trolling crappie. We could box 75 in 2-day weekend in Michigan. Haven't had chance to try it yet here, but I have no reason to think it won't work.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

White crappie jigs in 1/16 oz, the cheap ones at Wal-mart. Tied tandem for cast and retrieve.
Or one 1/?(it depends on the current, wind etc for the weight), tube jig head, with different colors in different colored waters when I dead stick.


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Beaux, do you happen to custom paint those MK's? I can only find them in black and OD green... ðŸ˜‚

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

I use Chena bait with good success.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Beetle spin


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

2x on Road Runner


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Blue and white miny jig tipped with a small minnow.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

John_B_1 said:


> My personal favorite are the jigs that I hand tie, lol...


I can validate that statement. Excellent crappie jig! 
First 2 pounder for the fish fry!


----------

